# Can I feed my dog deer bones?



## franklinZappa (Oct 30, 2011)

I just finished smoking a deer ham. Can I give the bone to my dog? 

She is eyeing it...


----------



## Ish Monroe (Oct 30, 2011)

I give them to my dogs all the time. Let her at it


----------



## Ish Monroe (Oct 30, 2011)

I give them to my dogs all the time. Let her at it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2011)

Ish Monroe said:


> I give them to my dogs all the time. Let her at it





Ish Monroe said:


> I give them to my dogs all the time. Let her at it





You can say that again !!


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2011)

Just keep a eye on her, bones will some times splinter.


----------



## wildlands (Oct 30, 2011)

Raw bones are fine, cooked bones tend to splinter and cause problems.


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 31, 2011)

Dogs should never be given smoked or cooked bones of any kind.  As wildlands said, raw bones are fine.  Cooked/smoked - not so much (unless it's the fake smoked bones from the pet stores.)  Any dog I've met that ate a smoked bone has ended up with explosive diarrhea.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2011)

wildlands said:


> Raw bones are fine, cooked bones tend to splinter and cause problems.





K9SAR said:


> Dogs should never be given smoked or cooked bones of any kind.  As wildlands said, raw bones are fine.  Cooked/smoked - not so much (unless it's the fake smoked bones from the pet stores.)  Any dog I've met that ate a smoked bone has ended up with explosive diarrhea.



These!


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 31, 2011)

i feed raw deer leg bones and sometimes entire shoulders to my deer-hounds.  when they're done, there's usually nothing left but long bones and even them get nawed down to nothing sometimes.


----------



## rvick (Oct 31, 2011)

i like to make sure my dogs are kenneled alone when eating raw bones because with other dogs around they tend to wolf down their food & may swallow a sharp piece that they would not if they are taking their time. the benefits outweigh the negatives as bones are essential for healthy teeth & digestive systems in dogs.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 31, 2011)

no rib bones they splinter


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2011)

Fed all kinds of bones to my dogs all my life and they love'em. Who takes the bones out of the deer carcass for wild canines so they won't eat them?


----------



## DLS (Oct 31, 2011)

I give deer bones to my dogs all the time. The ones my dogs dont get the chickens clean up nice & clean.


----------



## rvick (Nov 1, 2011)

my 12 year old rat terriorist is at the vet right now. the vet says she thinks he may have eaten from a rotted deer carcass, as his liver is inflamed. anti-biotics & something to keep him from vomiting so he doesnt get dehydrated.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah - rotten/spoiled carcass is a different story.  Best wishes sent off to your "terrorist"


----------



## rvick (Nov 2, 2011)

thanx, after 18 hrs of him throwing up & dry heaves, she gave him a shot of Cerenia (never heard of it) ...she said it was new. it really works. he seems good as new today.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I tend to disagree now.  I ususally don't mind if mine eat a deer bone, but my Setter had to have surgery two days ago for a bowell obstruction.  IT WAS A DEER BONE.


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine chew them nearly weekend of the deer season.


----------



## rvick (Nov 3, 2011)

threw mine some boiled corn to chew on, about 4 days later he had to have surgery to remove a 5 in. corn cob.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 4, 2011)

Each dog is different.  Mine don't _eat_ bones unless they're raw chicken bones.  If they're stronger bones like knuckles and such, they're "recreational bones."  Neither one of them will eat rib bones either.  

Antlers, if you find some sheds or spikes, are good chew things for dogs, too.  Just remember to clean them first.  Right now stores are selling spikes and such for around $10/ea as dog chew things.


----------

